# Kayvaan Shrike



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I was thinking of using Kayvaan Shrike's rule to represent my chapters chapter master, and I'm thinking of deep striking him in, but I'm unsure if it's the best idea. 

My chapter will be including a lot of fast attack units like assault squads and land speeders as well as units in drop pods, but I'm unsure of the tactics on the whole, including what to do with Shrike.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Shrike is best (but influffily) with a squad of 10 assault termies, supported by alpha striking scouts in storms, supported by drop pods, bikes, and some armour (drop pod dreads, razor backs etc). Vanguards never work too well as they simply cannot survive long enough, and even more so the case with assault squads.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So Deep striking assault squads and Vanguard squads don't work on the whole then?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Not competitively. Fair enough for fluff or casual games, bit in reality no, as the yget shot up too easy, and the VVs are too expensive to kit out so neither are viable as "assault" units.


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

Wouldn't putting a Shrike with non-jump troops waste his jump pack?

And to the OP: Why deep strike when he can infiltrate?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Coldshrike said:


> Wouldn't putting a Shrike with non-jump troops waste his jump pack?
> 
> And to the OP: Why deep strike when he can infiltrate?


It would, yes. It's not necessarily a total disaster though, depending on the situation.

And there are very, very few (almost none) situations where Deep Striking is better than Infiltrating, at least with an Assault unit.

The the OP: If you're planning on making a really jump pack heavy Chapter, just use the Blood Angels Codex as you'll be saving yourself a lot of frustration at how bad your jump pack equipped units will be. Vanilla Marine Assault and Vanguard squads are trash in comparison.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The blood angels codex is pretty much suited to my army, I was just worried about the whole red thirst rule though.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Words_of_Truth said:


> The blood angels codex is pretty much suited to my army, I was just worried about the whole red thirst rule though.


Write up some fluff about how squads in your Chapter compete with one another for honors. Those that get the "red thirst" are particularly motivated for that battle. Or perhaps your Chapter has a slightly unstable gene seed that can cause them to gain greatly boosted strength and agility on the eve of battle, yet can potentially cause them to "burn out" after battle and die and therefore your Chapter is smaller than usual due to having to more frequently replace casualties.

Don't let little things like a single rule stop you from having an awesome army. Be creative.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Katie Drake said:


> Write up some fluff about how squads in your Chapter compete with one another for honors. Those that get the "red thirst" are particularly motivated for that battle. Or perhaps your Chapter has a slightly unstable gene seed that can cause them to gain greatly boosted strength and agility on the eve of battle, yet can potentially cause them to "burn out" after battle and die and therefore your Chapter is smaller than usual due to having to more frequently replace casualties.
> 
> Don't let little things like a single rule stop you from having an awesome army. Be creative.


Well I wrote a list for them here, not sure if it's any good as I got little experience with whats good and bad in the list. So it's kind of revolving around my current list atm.

I was thinking that the planet may be acting like the Space Wolves planet, in that it's altered the geneseed some how and they've started to become a lot more like the Jade Sabres they take their name from, thus some become more frenzied than the others and they've asked the blood angels for help since they know they also have a similar problem.

Not very original I know, but just trying to give reason to some of their unit choices (like why they have stormravens etc)


----------

